# Planting a church in Hawaii



## cih1355 (Jul 27, 2009)

My church is sending out the youth pastor, college pastor, their families, and other families to start a church in Hawaii. Please pray for them. For more information you can go to this link: Home


----------



## OPC'n (Jul 27, 2009)




----------



## Herald (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm on my way. I look real good in a Hawaiian shirt.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 27, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> My church is sending out the youth pastor, college pastor, their families, and other families to start a church in Hawaii. Please pray for them. For more information you can go to this link: Home



Curt, are you aware of these folks?

Honolulu Bible Church


----------



## cih1355 (Jul 27, 2009)

rbcbob said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > My church is sending out the youth pastor, college pastor, their families, and other families to start a church in Hawaii. Please pray for them. For more information you can go to this link: Home
> ...



I have heard of that church. I know someone who used to go to that church.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jul 27, 2009)

Do they need an......... anything? I am up for planting in Hawaaii. All joking aside I will pray for the furtherance of the Gospel there.


----------



## Berean (Jul 27, 2009)




----------

